# Linksys mit Netgear WLAN Router verbinden



## oldputz1990 (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Also, ich habe folgende Router zur Verfügung:

Linksys WRT54gl
Netgear WGT624

Nun möchte ich damit 2 Häuser damit verbinden, dass wir 1 Netzwerk miteinander haben.
Die beiden Häuser sind 100m entfernt. Ich habe jedoch einwandfreien Sichtkontakt.


Meine Frage:
Schaffen die beiden Router das überhaupt?
Was muss ich am Linksys Router einstellen, und was am Netgear?


Danke schon im Vorraus!


----------



## AndreG (19. Februar 2008)

Moin,

Die beiden Router müssen im gleichem IP-Netz liegen. Das reicht damit sie sich "finden". Das  Prob ist nur, 100m halte ich bei denen für unwahrscheinlich da hilft nur testen. Aber ich bezweifel es, bzw die Datenrate ist dann fürn A*****.

Am besten wäre es wenn die Roaming Unterstützen dann gehts auf jeden Fall.

Mfg Andre


----------

